# AskAndy Washington D.C. Event



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

AskAndy Washington D.C. Event

Sunday, April 6, 3 to 6 PM 

The location: 
*Read Wall
3143 N St. NW
Washington, DC 20007
*
I've heard lots of great things about Read Wall from you AskAndy Forum Members so when I was going to be in Washington D.C. I contacted them; they agreed to host!

It's going to turn out great. Wonderful store, fantastic goods and here's a special - *Copper Fox Distillery of Sperryville, Virginia, *which has won a myriad of awards, will be joining us -- maybe with a special cocktail! They make a single malt scotch-style (92 points!), a rye (94 points!), and newly released gin that is excellent!

https://www.copperfox.biz/index/

READ WALL is a men's sportswear label founded in 2012, focusing on classic American Ivy-League style, lightly updated for the modern customer. 

The brand's mission is to create the impeccable best apparel goods, produced at the best apparel factories in the USA-which also the world to be some of the best in the world.

These strong core values of quality, longevity, and craftsmanship guide each new collection.

Read says:

American style means a lot to us.

We are inspired by true iconic Americans: JFK, Charles & Ray Eames, Paul Newman, Ernest Hemingway, Teddy Roosevelt, even Steve McQueen, James Dean, or Hunter S. Thompson - these men epitomize American style for us, not just in the way they dressed, but in what they did and how they did it.

At READWALL, we aim to tell a complete story.

We could have simply made good looking clothes and leave it at that. But we took it a step further.

There are a few factories in the United States that are still making clothes the way they should be made, focusing on quality, longevity, and craftsmanship.

Every product that we make is crafted at a factory that has a story, too.

We want to connect you with another level of the American lifestyle.

​The brand is sold online at READ WALL.com and at their shop in Georgetown, DC, as well as at luxury retailers in the USA and Japan. 

The brand has received notable press including GQ, Esquire, The New York Times, and The Washingtonian, and has been touted as one of GQ's top up and coming men's brands.

The brand founder, Read Wall, is a Washington, DC native and a graduate of St.Albans High School ('05) and Colgate University (B.A. in English Literature '09). 

You must RSVP on this thread and I will start the list on Post #2.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

WASHINGTON D.C. EVENT Post #2 RSVP.

You give me your name either on another post, e-mail or PM and I (only I will post the list of attendees here):

Andy and wife
s4usea
JMS and other founders of Dilettante's gourmet chocolate
Tocqueville
JoeWoah
EmmEssBee
Off The Cuff
Grant Harris, Image Granted
taylorgtr
Hayek
immanuelrx


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks, Andy. Please sign me up.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

I am sorry if this is a silly question, but what attire is expected at this event?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Hayek said:


> Thanks, Andy. Please sign me up.


Done (see RSVP list above)! Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

immanuelrx said:


> I am sorry if this is a silly question, but what attire is expected at this event?


immanuelrx:

The guys usually dress up, which can mean a suit and necktie to a sport jacket without a necktie.

You can use the SEARCH function to look at the photos of the other AskAndy Events!

Hope to see you there - please let me know.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Are you all working on warmer weather? Remember I'm from Southern California and haven't dealt with the concept of snow or any temperature below 60 degrees F for a long time!

Plus colder temps will mean more stuff to pack! And I can't take Scotch on the carry-on!

The high here today will be 81 !!


----------



## kravi (Feb 26, 2013)

Bah, I wish I could attend. But I've got Sunday dinner plans that I can't duck out from :/

Enjoy yourselves, folks!

--Me


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

kravi said:


> Bah, I wish I could attend. But I've got Sunday dinner plans that I can't duck out from :/
> 
> Enjoy yourselves, folks!
> 
> --Me


kravi:

Oh no! We'll miss you. Hopefully someone will take photos.

And may I have your whiskey?


----------



## J Michael Steinman (Jan 2, 2014)

Mr. Gilchrist --

Just want to reiterate that members of the Penance Hall* team will be coming the event this weekend to say hello!

Very respectfully,

Josh + Team PH

** Penance Hall is a luxury accessories company that recently debuted a line of American-made OTC merino socks for men and women. PM me or you can check us out at www.PenanceHall.com for more info!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Penance Hall guys:

We're here already and the weather is acceptable!

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

I am very sad to say I will not be attending the Event. I showed up today thinking it was today. Utter disappointment that I thought it was on Saturday and not Sunday. I talked to the gentlemen at Read Wall for a bit. They were nice. Hope you all have a good time. I was looking forward to meeting fellow AAAC members. Maybe next time


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

I won't be able to make it - dropped my bike on today's ride (awkward unclipping @ an intersection), and I'm home nursing the bruises with advil and a heating pad. I'll try to get in to Read Wall next time I'm in the District....and I'd rather be there today instead of Hoovering anti-inflammatory drugs.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

PHOTOS HERE
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...Andy-Event-at-Read-Wall&p=1536358#post1536358


----------

